# CryptKeeper54's ADA Mini M



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Bought a used ADA Mini M light/tank setup. Light is genuine, but tank looks too green compared to my shcuber-wright, so a bit skeptical; it may be a knock-off. It is what it is.

Thought I would move on to trying an Iwagumi scape. DSM started last week. Just keeping it by my west facing window, hoping that it gets enough light. Ryuoh stones, e.belem, and hc. Been really busy as of late so keeping my posts simple. My scuber-wright is still in the works.


----------



## EnigmaticGuppy92 (Jan 31, 2012)

nice rocks subbed


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

Holy cow, I can't keep up with all your tanks! And I agree, nice rocks.

Good luck with the DSM.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Excellent scape. I would shallow the slope some, though...

Not only does the glass look green, but the glass looks thin. Should be 5mm, how thick is it?


----------



## hlaalu (Sep 24, 2012)

Gunna look cool! I love your spec btw!


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Excellent scape. I would shallow the slope some, though...
> 
> Not only does the glass look green, but the glass looks thin. Should be 5mm, how thick is it?


Just measured it...4mm. Scuber wright is 6 and a lot less green. At least the light is real, no doubt about that.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

EnigmaticGuppy92 said:


> nice rocks subbed





rocksmom said:


> Holy cow, I can't keep up with all your tanks! And I agree, nice rocks.
> 
> Good luck with the DSM.





hlaalu said:


> Gunna look cool! I love your spec btw!


Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

CryptKeeper54 said:


> Just measured it...4mm. Scuber wright is 6 and a lot less green. At least the light is real, no doubt about that.


Hmmm... I'd fight for a refund...

What light did you get, I didn't see?


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

That looks to be an older ADA tank, they used glass with more iron before switching over to the very high clarity glass. Not sure when though they switched to the higher clarity glass.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Hmmm... I'd fight for a refund...
> 
> What light did you get, I didn't see?


The matching light. This looks like the real deal. Here it is in my messy room.












Green_Flash said:


> That looks to be an older ADA tank, they used glass with more iron before switching over to the very high clarity glass. Not sure when though they switched to the higher clarity glass.


I'm guessing you're right. I don't think I was being scammed or anything.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

CryptKeeper54 said:


> The matching light. This looks like the real deal. Here it is in my messy room.


Ah, the Solar Mini. I'm very jealous! I'd you don't mind my asking, how much did you pay for the set?


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Ah, the Solar Mini. I'm very jealous! I'd you don't mind my asking, how much did you pay for the set?


2 bills. I can live with that.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Just flooded the tank. Got bored of waiting..... hope I don't regret it. Will post better pics ASAP. Flooded my schuber-wright as well but still putting on the final touches.

Also, I have to say, I am very impressed with the design of the Fluval C2 filter. I think this HOB is perfect for this tank.




























These rocks are just beautiful. I'm such a planted tank geek.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

looks great, i love those rocks as well... just curious as to why you chose an HOB? i notice your atomic diffusor. those things are the isht! SUBBED!


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

really dig your rock layout!!


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

frrok said:


> looks great, i love those rocks as well... just curious as to why you chose an HOB? i notice your atomic diffusor. those things are the isht! SUBBED!


Thanks. No real reason for the HOB vs canister. I just liked the simplicity of it. The diffuser is very nice. I got all my CO2 and fertz from GLA.



Fat Guy said:


> really dig your rock layout!!


Thanks. I kept debating on adding two more, smaller rocks on the left.... in the end, I liked the look of this layout. Ryuoh stones are cool looking.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

*Update 10/22/12*

I was cleaning my tanks tonight and felt in the mood to take pictures. HC is doing okay. I just hope it strarts hugging the ground more and soon. Had to brush off some brown algae off my rocks with a toothbrush. I love this tank. Even though this is an older model ADA Mini M, I love having it. The ADA Solar Mini is so classy looking. Can't believe I didn't get one of these earlier in life......lol.

The first pic shows off my three tanks. I broke down my other two eheims to make way for these bad boys. My middle tank, my Eheim Aquastyle 6, has become a temporary nursery for the time being.





































Tried to get different angles. No one ever accused me of being a good photographer....lol.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Coming along nicely.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Mini update: seeing is believing! I used to scrub my rocks every other day to get rid of the unsightly brown algae. Added an oto and 2 red cherry shrimp and my algae growth on the rocks are near none existent. Adding dry K+ daily for now and will adjust fert regimen when needed. I think I'll be "mowing the lawn" soon. CO2 is temporarily placed there cause I thought it disperesed better. Only phone pic today:


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

very clean for sure , K+, never heard of that fert?


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Green_Flash said:


> very clean for sure , K+, never heard of that fert?


Well, to be more specific, K2SO4 - potassium sulfate.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Trimmed last week. Growth is moderate. I'm happy with the look so far. Been dosing K+ 2x/wk. Switching from tap to RO water purchased from my local grocery store. Gonna do water 50% water change once per week. Just want to see if it makes things better. I have no idea what my tap water parameters were but I like the idea of RO water. I just do.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

HC looking quite healthy. Probably not a necessary comment, but make sure you're remineralizing that RO water well.  Any plans of dosing micros soon?


----------



## vvDO (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice growth, and your hair grass seems to be just the right height to be visible yet not looking overgrown.


----------

